# M-Audio Audiophile 2496 und Yamaha MG 10/2 Mixer



## sazlim (11. Februar 2007)

Wie kann man M-Audio Audiophile 2496 soundkarte und Yamaha mg 10/2 mixer anschliesen?


----------



## The_Maegges (11. Februar 2007)

Schliesse den linken Output Kanal (Buchse ganz oben rechts) des Mischers an den linken Eingang der Soundkarte an und den rechten Output Kanal (Buchse drunter) an den rechten. Fertig.

Dafür musst du dir allerdings einen Adapter von 6,3 Monoklinke auf Chinch-Stecker besorgen, besser wäre, ein entsprechendes Kabel, das an einem Ende den Chinch Stecker hat und am anderen die Monoklinke, da Adapter im Kabelweg durchaus eine mögliche Störquelle sein können (aber nicht müssen).


----------



## sazlim (11. Februar 2007)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:


> Schliesse den linken Output Kanal (Buchse ganz oben rechts) des Mischers an den linken Eingang der Soundkarte an und den rechten Output Kanal (Buchse drunter) an den rechten. Fertig.
> 
> Dafür musst du dir allerdings einen Adapter von 6,3 Monoklinke auf Chinch-Stecker besorgen, besser wäre, ein entsprechendes Kabel, das an einem Ende den Chinch Stecker hat und am anderen die Monoklinke, da Adapter im Kabelweg durchaus eine mögliche Störquelle sein können (aber nicht müssen).



Dankeschön für schnelle antwort. leider habe ich 6,3mm Stereo-Klinke -> 2x Cinch kabel bestellt. Ich glaube das ist falsche kabel oder?


----------



## The_Maegges (11. Februar 2007)

Naja, das kannste notfalls an die Phones-Buchse des Mischers stecken und dann in die Soundkarte.
Idealer wäre aber wirklich der richtige Ausgang, aber funktionieren tut es prinzipiell auch so.


----------

